
Nothing to worry about, just mutant fruit flies invented by a neural network - Lowkeyloki
https://aiweirdness.com/post/186072231337/nothing-to-worry-about-just-mutant-fruit-flies
======
Lowkeyloki
It's scary how easily GPT-2 slips into writing absurdist humor.

I used to be able to tell pretty easily when people were making up "an AI
wrote this" stories and jokes because they were absurd but made too much
sense. A context was held for too long. But this is starting to push it into
the realm of possibility.

